# FICC rally 2011



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi

We fancy going to the FICC rally to be held in Prague, August 2011.
Is there anyone going or thinking of going or has experience of travelling in the Czech Republic, if so can you help with the best routes and good places to visit on route.

Thanks Scaley


----------

